# Chances of employment as a Primary School Teacher



## chrisharris (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for advice really. I've been a Primary School Teacher in the UK for 18 years and have decided to seek a new and hopefully better life for my family in New Zealand. 

Can anyone help with the obvious issues of finding employment, do I get a job before I leave or after? Obviously I have a job in the UK and would not like to give it up without securing another post. What would starting salaries be etc. I'm in my 40's so it's a big step...lololol


Thanks Chris


----------

